
AMA: We Are the Google Brain Team - turing
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4w6tsv/ama_we_are_the_google_brain_team_wed_love_to/
======
sundarurfriend
One week's time before actually answering the questions is an interesting
idea. I first thought it would be a momentum killer (and it might have been
with less interesting/high-profile OP's), but it seems to be allowing the easy
google-able answers to be answered by the community itself, and also allows
more time for questions to float to the top.

Please make a post when the team gets around to answering the questions, too.

------
Flockster
So the first AMA answered by AI?

~~~
joshschreuder
An AMA Turing test :)

------
zanalyzer
shouldn't this be an AUA?

